# Hows Navarre pier been?



## Slydick03 (Jul 12, 2011)

Im going to be making a trip out to the Navarre pier, how has it been lately? what has been caught out there?


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Cobia was caught yesterday around 1000. I would guess around 30 pounds. Nothing else left at 1230. Saw about 2 dozen really nice reds swimming around but wouldn't take anything anybody had out there.


----------



## GruBZ (Sep 13, 2009)

U r missing out on the bite u need to hurry up! The kings are eating the pilings down!!! Tarpons been hooked up a dozen times this passed week!!


----------

